# Deer Scents Banned Due To Cwd Transmission



## terry

Subject: DEER SCENTS BANNED DUE TO CWD TRANSMISSION
Date: April 25, 2007 at 7:18 am PST 


Last updated at 4:42 PM on 24/04/07 


Deer scents banned 
Wildlife Act amended to avoid chronic wasting disease 


BY BETH JOHNSTON 
The Daily News 

Nova Scotian hunters will have to leave their deer pee at home. 

In an effort to stop the contagious, lethal Chronic Wasting Disease from hitting Nova Scotian deer and elk, the Department of Natural Resources is banning the use of deer scents which contain deer bodily fluid. 

The disease has been diagnosed in commercial game farms in several states and provinces where the products originate. There are no regulations on the imported scents, which hunters can purchase at WalMart and Canadian Tire. 

Hunters often soak cotton balls in the urine from a doe in heat to attract bucks. 

Chronic wasting disease  a transmissible neurological disease of deer and elk  is a very serious problem in Western Canada and parts of the United States, said Natural Resources wildlife director Barry Sabean. 

We dont have it and we dont want it, he said. 

(For full story, see Wednesday's edition of The Daily News) 


http://www.hfxnews.ca/index.cfm?sid=24902&sc=89 


BETTER LATE THAN NEVER......TSS



From: TSS (216-119-163-192.ipset45.wt.net)
Subject: SEWING THE SEEDS OF CWD MAD DEER/ELK THROUGH FEEDING, ESPECIALLY FROM ANIMAL PROTEIN !!!
Date: September 12, 2002 at 9:52 am PST 

CWD AND STUPID SAFETY TIP & COMMENTS TEXAS & SEWING THE SEEDS OF CWD THROUGH ANIMAL PROTEIN? Houston Chronicle 

TDH 

CWD is probably not a zoonotic disease. In other words, there is
no evidence that CWD can be passed from infected animal to humans 

AND 

* Always thoroughly cook meat 

http://www.tdh.state.tx.us/zoonosis/diseases/CWD.pdf 

http://www.tdh.state.tx.us/zoonosis/ 

with that said, there is no evidence that it cannot, but 
my opinion, there is more evidence it can, that it cannot. 

AND if you plan on cooking the TSE agents out of the meat
as implied above, you had better ash it to 1000 degrees celsius. 

New studies on the heat resistance of hamster-adapted scrapie agent: Threshold survival after ashing at 600°C suggests an inorganic template of replication 

Paul Brown*, [dagger ] , Edward H. Rau [Dagger ] , Bruce K. Johnson*, Alfred E. Bacote*, Clarence J. Gibbs Jr.*, and D. Carleton Gajdusek§ 

* Laboratory of Central Nervous System Studies, National Institute of Neurological Disorders and Stroke, and [Dagger ] Environmental Protection Branch, Division of Safety, Office of Research Services, National Institutes of Health, Bethesda, MD 20892; and § Institut Alfred Fessard, Centre National de la Recherche Scientifique, 91198 Gif sur Yvette, France 

Contributed by D. Carleton Gajdusek, December 22, 1999 

One-gram samples from a pool of crude brain tissue from hamsters infected with the 263K strain of hamster-adapted scrapie agent were placed in covered quartz-glass crucibles and exposed for either 5 or 15 min to dry heat at temperatures ranging from 150°C to 1,000°C. Residual infectivity in the treated samples was assayed by the intracerebral inoculation of dilution series into healthy weanling hamsters, which were observed for 10 months; disease transmissions were verified by Western blot testing for proteinase-resistant protein in brains from clinically positive hamsters. Unheated control tissue contained 9.9 log10LD50/g tissue; after exposure to 150°C, titers equaled or exceeded 6 log10LD50/g, and after exposure to 300°C, titers equaled or exceeded 4 log10LD50/g. Exposure to 600°C completely ashed the brain samples, which, when reconstituted with saline to their original weights, transmitted disease to 5 of 35 inoculated hamsters. No transmissions occurred after exposure to 1,000°C. These results suggest that an inorganic molecular template with a decomposition point near 600°C is capable of nucleating the biological replication of the scrapie agent. 

snip... 

http://www.pnas.org/cgi/content/full/97/7/3418 

But some scientists advocate stricter measures. 

Pierluigi Gambetti, director of the National Prion Disease Pathology
Surveillance Center at Case Western Reserve University in Cleveland, said all deer should be tested for chronic wasting disease before any processing is done. 

"There is no way around it," he said. "Nobody should touch that meat unless it has been tested." 

snip... 

also, what is TEXAS stance on feeding deer and CWD risk? 

but before that, lets look at a few things; 

Oral transmission and early lymphoid tropism of chronic wasting disease PrPres in mule deer fawns (Odocoileus hemionus )
Christina J. Sigurdson1, Elizabeth S. Williams2, Michael W. Miller3, Terry R. Spraker1,4, Katherine I. O'Rourke5 and Edward A. Hoover1 

Department of Pathology, College of Veterinary Medicine and Biomedical Sciences, Colorado State University, Fort Collins, CO 80523- 1671, USA1
Department of Veterinary Sciences, University of Wyoming, 1174 Snowy Range Road, University of Wyoming, Laramie, WY 82070, USA 2
Colorado Division of Wildlife, Wildlife Research Center, 317 West Prospect Road, Fort Collins, CO 80526-2097, USA3
Colorado State University Veterinary Diagnostic Laboratory, 300 West Drake Road, Fort Collins, CO 80523-1671, USA4
Animal Disease Research Unit, Agricultural Research Service, US Department of Agriculture, 337 Bustad Hall, Washington State University, Pullman, WA 99164-7030, USA5 

Author for correspondence: Edward Hoover.Fax +1 970 491 0523. e-mail [email protected] 


Abstract
Top
Abstract
Introduction
Methods
Results
Discussion
References 

Mule deer fawns (Odocoileus hemionus) were inoculated orally with a brain homogenate prepared from mule deer with naturally occurring chronic wasting disease (CWD), a prion-induced transmissible spongiform encephalopathy. Fawns were necropsied and examined for PrP res, the abnormal prion protein isoform, at 10, 42, 53, 77, 78 and 80 days post-inoculation (p.i.) using an immunohistochemistry assay modified to enhance sensitivity. PrPres was detected in alimentary-tract-associated lymphoid tissues (one or more of the following: retropharyngeal lymph node, tonsil, Peyer's patch and ileocaecal lymph node) as early as 42 days p.i. and in all fawns examined thereafter (53 to 80 days p.i.). No PrPres staining was detected in lymphoid tissue of three control fawns receiving a control brain inoculum, nor was PrPres detectable in neural tissue of any fawn. PrPres-specific staining was markedly enhanced by sequential tissue treatment with formic acid, proteinase K and hydrated autoclaving prior to immunohistochemical staining with monoclonal antibody F89/160.1.5. These results indicate that CWD PrP res can be detected in lymphoid tissues draining the alimentary tract within a few weeks after oral exposure to infectious prions and may reflect the initial pathway of CWD infection in deer. The rapid infection of deer fawns following exposure by the most plausible natural route is consistent with the efficient horizontal transmission of CWD in nature and enables accelerated studies of transmission and pathogenesis in the native species. 

snip... 

These results indicate that mule deer fawns develop detectable PrP res after oral exposure to an inoculum containing CWD prions. In the earliest post-exposure period, CWD PrPres was traced to the lymphoid tissues draining the oral and intestinal mucosa (i.e. the retropharyngeal lymph nodes, tonsil, ileal Peyer's patches and ileocaecal lymph nodes), which probably received the highest initial exposure to the inoculum. Hadlow et al. (1982) demonstrated scrapie agent in the tonsil, retropharyngeal and mesenteric lymph nodes, ileum and spleen in a 10-month-old naturally infected lamb by mouse bioassay. Eight of nine sheep had infectivity in the retropharyngeal lymph node. He concluded that the tissue distribution suggested primary infection via the gastrointestinal tract. The tissue distribution of PrPres in the early stages of infection in the fawns is strikingly similar to that seen in naturally infected sheep with scrapie. These findings support oral exposure as a natural route of CWD infection in deer and support oral inoculation as a reasonable exposure route for experimental studies of CWD. 

snip... 

http://vir.sgmjournals.org/cgi/content/full/80/10/2757 

now, just what is in that deer feed? _ANIMAL PROTEIN_ 

Subject: MAD DEER/ELK DISEASE AND POTENTIAL SOURCES
Date: Sat, 25 May 2002 18:41:46 -0700
From: "Terry S. Singeltary Sr." 
Reply-To: BSE-L
To: BSE-L 

8420-20.5% Antler Developer
For Deer and Game in the wild
Guaranteed Analysis Ingredients / Products Feeding Directions 

snip... 

_animal protein_ 

http://www.surefed.com/deer.htm 

BODE'S GAME FEED SUPPLEMENT #400
A RATION FOR DEER
NET WEIGHT 50 POUNDS
22.6 KG. 

snip... 

_animal protein_ 

http://www.bodefeed.com/prod7.htm 

Ingredients 

Grain Products, Plant Protein Products, Processed Grain By-Products,
Forage Products, Roughage Products 15%, Molasses Products, 
__Animal Protein Products__, 
Monocalcium Phosphate, Dicalcium Pyosphate, Salt,
Calcium Carbonate, Vitamin A Acetate with D-activated Animal Sterol 
(source of Vitamin D3), Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement,
Riboflavin Supplement, Niacin Supplement, Calcium Panothenate, Choline
Chloride, Folic Acid, Menadione Soduim Bisulfite Complex, Pyridoxine
Hydorchloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, d-Biotin, Manganous Oxide, Zinc
Oxide, Ferrous Carbonate, Calcium Iodate, Cobalt Carbonate, Dried
Sacchoromyces Berevisiae Fermentation Solubles, Cellulose gum,
Artificial Flavors added. 

http://www.bodefeed.com/prod6.htm
=================================== 

MORE ANIMAL PROTEIN PRODUCTS FOR DEER 

Bode's #1 Game Pellets
A RATION FOR DEER
F3153 

GUARANTEED ANALYSIS
Crude Protein (Min) 16%
Crude Fat (Min) 2.0%
Crude Fiber (Max) 19%
Calcium (Ca) (Min) 1.25%
Calcium (Ca) (Max) 1.75%
Phosphorus (P) (Min) 1.0%
Salt (Min) .30%
Salt (Max) .70% 


Ingredients 

Grain Products, Plant Protein Products, Processed Grain By-Products,
Forage Products, Roughage Products, 15% Molasses Products, 
__Animal Protein Products__, 
Monocalcium Phosphate, Dicalcium Phosphate, Salt,
Calcium Carbonate, Vitamin A Acetate with D-activated Animal Sterol 
(source of Vitamin D3) Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement,
Roboflavin Supplement, Niacin Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Choline
Chloride, Folic Acid, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex, Pyridoxine
Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, e - Biotin, Manganous Oxide, Zinc
Oxide, Ferrous Carbonate, Calcium Iodate, Cobalt Carbonate, Dried
Saccharyomyces Cerevisiae Fermentation Solubles, Cellulose gum,
Artificial Flavors added. 

FEEDING DIRECTIONS
Feed as Creep Feed with Normal Diet 

http://www.bodefeed.com/prod8.htm 

INGREDIENTS 

Grain Products, Roughage Products (not more than 35%), Processed Grain
By-Products, Plant Protein Products, Forage Products, 
__Animal Protein Products__, 
L-Lysine, Calcium Carbonate, Salt, Monocalcium/Dicalcium
Phosphate, Yeast Culture, Magnesium Oxide, Cobalt Carbonate, Basic
Copper Chloride, Manganese Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Sodium Selenite,
Zinc Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Sodium Selenite, Potassium Iodide,
Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide, Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin A
Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Mineral Oil, Mold Inhibitor, Calcium
Lignin Sulfonate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite
Complex, Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin, Niacin, Biotin, Folic Acid,
Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Mineral Oil, Chromium Tripicolinate 

DIRECTIONS FOR USE 

Deer Builder Pellets is designed to be fed to deer under range
conditions or deer that require higher levels of protein. Feed to deer
during gestation, fawning, lactation, antler growth and pre-rut, all
phases which require a higher level of nutrition. Provide adequate
amounts of good quality roughage and fresh water at all times. 

http://www.profilenutrition.com/Products/Specialty/deer_builder_pellets.html 

DEPARTMENT OF HEALTH & HUMAN SERVICES
PUBLIC HEALTH SERVICE
FOOD AND DRUG ADMINISTRATION 

April 9, 2001 WARNING LETTER 

01-PHI-12
CERTIFIED MAIL
RETURN RECEIPT REQUESTED 

Brian J. Raymond, Owner
Sandy Lake Mills
26 Mill Street
P.O. Box 117
Sandy Lake, PA 16145
PHILADELPHIA DISTRICT 

Tel: 215-597-4390 

Dear Mr. Raymond: 

Food and Drug Administration Investigator Gregory E. Beichner conducted
an inspection of your animal feed manufacturing operation, located in
Sandy Lake, Pennsylvania, on March 23,
2001, and determined that your firm manufactures animal feeds including
feeds containing prohibited materials. The inspection found significant
deviations from the requirements set forth in
Title 21, code of Federal Regulations, part 589.2000 - Animal Proteins
Prohibited in Ruminant Feed. The regulation is intended to prevent the
establishment and amplification of Bovine Spongiform Encephalopathy
(BSE) . Such deviations cause products being manufactured at this
facility to be misbranded within the meaning of Section 403(f), of the
Federal Food, Drug, and Cosmetic
Act (the Act). 

Our investigation found failure to label your
swine feed with the required cautionary statement "Do Not Feed to cattle
or other Ruminants" The FDA suggests that the statement be
distinguished
by different type-size or color or other means of highlighting the
statement so that it is easily noticed by a purchaser. 

In addition, we note that you are using approximately 140 pounds of
cracked corn to flush your mixer used in the manufacture of animal
feeds containing prohibited material. This
flushed material is fed to wild game including deer, a ruminant animal.
Feed material which may potentially contain prohibited material should
not be fed to ruminant animals which may become part of the food chain. 

The above is not intended to be an all-inclusive list of deviations from
the regulations. As a manufacturer of materials intended for animal
feed use, you are responsible for assuring that your overall operation
and the products you manufacture and distribute are in compliance with
the law. We have enclosed a copy of FDA's Small Entity Compliance Guide
to assist you with complying with the regulation... blah, blah, blah... 

http://www.fda.gov/foi/warning_letters/g1115d.pdf
===================================================
now, what about those 'deer scents' of 100% urine',
and the prion that is found in urine, why not just
pass the prion with the urine to other deer... 

Mrs. Doe Pee Doe in Estrus
Model FDE1 Mrs. Doe Pee's Doe in Estrus is made from Estrus urine
collected at the peak of the rut, blended with Fresh Doe Urine for an
extremely effective buck enticer. Use pre-rut before the does come into
heat. Use during full rut when bucks are most active. Use during
post-rut when bucks are still actively looking for does. 1 oz. 

http://www.gamecalls.net/huntingproducts/deerlures.html 

ELK SCENT/SPRAY BOTTLE
*
Works anytime of the year
*
100 % Cow Elk-in-Heat urine (2oz.)
*
Economical - mix with water in spray mist bottle
*
Use wind to your advantage 

Product Code WP-ESB $9.95 

http://www.elkinc.com/Scent.asp 

prions in urine? 

[PDF] A URINE TEST FOR THE IN-VIVO DIAGNOSIS OF PRION DISEASES 

http://www.sigov.si/vurs/PDF/diagnoastika-bse-urin.pdf 

1st, other states stance on feeding deer and CWD risk? 

?Although there is no proof how CWD spreads from one deer to the next, common sense tells many people that mouth-to-mouth contact is possibly the culprit,? Stroess said. 

The feed pile or feeder presents a perfect opportunity for deer to have mouth, nose or saliva contact with deer carrying DWD. 

?Just as you and I catch a cold from someone who coughs on us or with whom we have close contact, deer likely get some sicknesses the same way,? he said. 

As of July 3, both baiting for the purpose of hunting wildlife and feeding of wildlife became illegal in Wisconsin. This means that backyard deer feeders, feed piles, mineral blocks, salt blocks, protein supplement blocks and all other bait is illegal to use for any deer or other wildlife viewing or hunting purposes. 

snip... 

http://www.wisinfo.com/heraldtimes/news/archive/local_5812834.shtml 

Poulter said the ban on feeding is to keeping deer from congregating and transmitting the disease to one another. 

The ban includes food, salt, mineral blocks, and other food products with some exceptions. For example, bird and squirrel feeders close to homes and incidental feeding of wildlife within active livestock operations are exempt from the ban. 

http://www.zwire.com/site/news.cfm?newsid=4994835&BRD=606&PAG=461&dept_id=172213&rfi=6 

The department is banning feeding of wild deer and other wildlife in areas where wild deer are present. The ban includes food, salt, mineral blocks and other food products, with some exceptions. For example, bird and squirrel feeders close to homes and incidental feeding of wildlife within active livestock operations are exempt from the ban. 

The rule also bans the importation of hunter-harvested deer and elk carcasses into Illinois, except for deboned meat, antlers, antlers attached to skull caps, hides, upper canine teeth, and finished taxidermist mounts. Skull caps must be cleaned of all brain and muscle tissue. 

Officials from the state said should anyone be caught violating the rule, they would be charged with a petty offense and fined $1,000. For more information about the rule, visit the department's Web site at http://dnr.state.il.us/legal/rules-status.htm. 

http://www.zwire.com/site/news.cfm?newsid=5091636&BRD=1719&PAG=461&dept_id=25271&rfi=6 



Subject: MAD DEER/ELK DISEASE AND POTENTIAL SOURCES
Date: Sat, 25 May 2002 18:41:46 -0700
From: "Terry S. Singeltary Sr." 
Reply-To: Bovine Spongiform Encephalopathy 
To: [email protected] 


now, what about those 'deer scents' of 100% urine',
and the prion that is found in urine, why not just
pass the prion with the urine to other deer... 

Mrs. Doe Pee Doe in Estrus
Model FDE1 Mrs. Doe Pee's Doe in Estrus is made from Estrus urine
collected at the peak of the rut, blended with Fresh Doe Urine for an
extremely effective buck enticer. Use pre-rut before the does come into
heat. Use during full rut when bucks are most active. Use during
post-rut when bucks are still actively looking for does. 1 oz. 

www.gamecalls.net/hunting...lures.html 

ELK SCENT/SPRAY BOTTLE 

* 

Works anytime of the year
* 

100 % Cow Elk-in-Heat urine (2oz.)
* 

Economical - mix with water in spray mist bottle
* 

Use wind to your advantage 

Product Code WP-ESB $9.95 

www.elkinc.com/Scent.asp 

prions in urine? 

[PDF] A URINE TEST FOR THE IN-VIVO DIAGNOSIS OF PRION DISEASES 


http://www.sigov.si/vurs/PDF/diagnoastika-bse-urin.pdf 




http://p079.ezboard.com/fwolftracksproductionsfrm2.showMessage?topicID=54.topic 




http://www.fda.gov/ohrms/dockets/dailys/03/Jan03/012403/8004be07.html 




tss


----------



## Pinefarm

Very interesting...


----------



## terry

here is more data that some may find interesting ;


Subject: Infectious Prions in the Saliva and Blood of Deer with Chronic
Wasting Disease
Date: October 5, 2006 at 1:45 pm PST


Infectious Prions in the Saliva

and Blood of Deer with Chronic

Wasting Disease


Candace K. Mathiason,1 Jenny G. Powers,3 Sallie J. Dahmes,4 David A.
Osborn,5 Karl V. Miller,5

Robert J. Warren,5 Gary L. Mason,1 Sheila A. Hays,1 Jeanette Hayes-Klug,1
Davis M. Seelig,1

Margaret A. Wild,3 Lisa L. Wolfe,6 Terry R. Spraker,1,2 Michael W. Miller,6
Christina J. Sigurdson,1

Glenn C. Telling,7 Edward A. Hoover1*


A critical concern in the transmission of prion diseases, including chronic
wasting disease (CWD)

of cervids, is the potential presence of prions in body fluids. To address
this issue directly, we

exposed cohorts of CWD-nai¨ve deer to saliva, blood, or urine and feces from
CWD-positive deer.

We found infectious prions capable of transmitting CWD in saliva (by the
oral route) and in blood

(by transfusion). The results help to explain the facile transmission of CWD
among cervids and

prompt caution concerning contact with body fluids in prion infections.


SNIP...


Deer cohorts 1 (blood), 2 (saliva), and 3

(urine and feces) were electively euthanized at

18 months pi to permit whole-body examination

for PrPCWD. The greatest scrutiny was directed

toward those tissues previously established

to have highest frequency of PrPCWD deposition

in infected deer and generally regarded

as the most sensitive indicators of infection-

medulla oblongata and other brainstem regions,

tonsil, and retropharyngeal lymph node. We

found unequivocal evidence of PrPCWD in brain

and lymphoid tissue of all six tonsil biopsy-

positive deer in cohorts 1 (blood) and 2 (saliva),

whereas all deer in cohorts 3 and 5 were negative

for PrPCWD in all tissues (Table 2 and

Figs. 1 and 2).

The transmission of CWD by a single blood

transfusion from two symptomatic and one

asymptomatic CWDþ donor is important in at

least three contexts: (i) It reinforces that no tissue

from CWD-infected cervids can be considered

free of prion infectivity; (ii) it poses the

possibility of hematogenous spread of CWD,

such as through insects; and (iii) it provides a

basis for seeking in vitro assays sufficiently

sensitive to demonstrate PrPCWD or alternate

prion protein conformers in blood-one of the

grails of prion biology and epidemiology.

The identification of blood-borne prion

transmission has been sought before with mixed

results (9-11). Bovine spongiform encephalopathy

and scrapie have been transmitted to naBve

sheep through the transfer of 500 ml of blood

or buffy coat white blood cells from infected

sheep (12, 13). In addition, limited but compelling

evidence argues for the transmission of variant

Creutzfeldt-Jakob disease (vCJD) through blood

from asymptomatic donors (14-16). Even in

sporadic CJD, PrPres has been found in periph-

eral organs of some patients (17). The present

work helps establish that prion diseases can be

transmitted through blood.

The presence of infectious CWD prions in

saliva may explain the facile transmission of

CWD. Cervid-to-cervid interactions (SOM text),

especially in high density and captive situations,

would be expected to facilitate salivary crosscontact

(11, 18, 19). Salivary dissemination of

prions may not be limited to CWD. Proteaseresistant

prion protein has been demonstrated in

the oral mucosa, taste buds, lingual epithelium,

vomeronasal organ, and olfactory mucosa of

hamsters infected with transmissible mink

encephalopathy (19) and ferrets infected with

CWD (20). Although no instance of CWD

transmission to humans has been detected, the

present results emphasize the prudence of using

impervious gloves during contact with saliva or

blood of cervids that may be CWD-infected.

Environmental contamination by excreta

from infected cervids has traditionally seemed

the most plausible explanation for the dissemination

of CWD (21). However, we could not

detect PrPCWD in cohort 3 deer inoculated repeatedly

with urine and feces from CWDþ deer and examined up to 18 months pi (Table
2).

There are several reasons to view this negative

finding cautiously, including small sample size,

elective preclinical termination, and potential

variation in individual susceptibility that may

be associated with the 96 G/S polymorphism in

the PRNP gene (7, 22). Although no genotype

of white-tailed deer is resistant to CWD infection,

PRNP genotypes S/S or G/S at codon 96

appear to have reduced susceptibility manifest

by longer survival (7). Both deer in cohort 3

(urine and feces) were subsequently shown to

be of the PRNP 96 G/S genotype. Thus, it is

possible, although we think unlikely, that these

deer had a prolonged incubation period (918

months pi) before the amplification of PrPCWD

became detectable in tissues. Recent studies

have shown that PrPres is poorly preserved

after incubation with intestinal or fecal content

(23, 24). Further research using cervid and surrogate

cervid PrP transgenic mice (25) are indicated

to continue to address the presence of

infectious CWD prions in excreta of CWDþ deer and to provide a more
substantial basis for

reconsideration of the assumption that excreta

are the chief vehicle for CWDdissemination and

transmission.

The results reported here provide a plausible

basis for the efficient transmission of CWD in

nature. We demonstrate that blood and saliva in

particular are able to transmit CWD to naBve deer

and produce incubation periods consistent with

those observed in naturally acquired infections

(3, 26). The time from exposure to first detection

of PrPCWD by tonsil biopsy was variable-as

short as 3 months but as long as 18 months (likely

underestimates due to sampling frequency).

The results also reinforce a cautious view of the

exposure risk presented by body fluids, excreta,

and all tissues from CWDþ cervids. ...



SNIP...END


http://www.sciencemag.org/cgi/content/abstract/314/5796/133



tss


----------



## Pinefarm

Actually...not so interesting. I enjoy reading about sensitive indicators of infection-medulla oblongata and other brainstem regions, tonsil, and retropharyngeal lymph node's as much as the next guy, but this article is a little dry.


----------



## terry

o.k. ........sorry.

im writing something now, i have been workin on called 'the big lie'. i had dug this up some time ago, and this is a part of 'the big lie'. i am not posting this as a fear factor. i really dont care if people smear urine or feces all over them to get a big horney buck. or, as far as that goes, how much venison you eat. but i think you all should know about this. and please take it with how ever many grains of salt you wish. i will post the rest of 'the big lie' later ;



CHANGING SCIENCE TO FIT YOUR INDUSTRY NEEDS COVER-UP IN FULL MODE NOW


PROBLEM 

7. The main findings in the case-control study were STATISTICALLY SIGNIFICANT ASSOCIATIONS BETWEEN CONSUMPTION OF VEAL OR VENISON AND THE DEVELOPMENT OF CJD (INCREASED RISKS OF 2-13x). 


IP PS(L) wishes to probe this further we think it best to explain the matter VERBALLY. The problem is how to present the findings in this year's annual report in a way which avoids unnecessary public alarm and limits the scope for media scare stores. (or the facts...TSS)


http://www.bseinquiry.gov.uk/files/yb/1994/07/00001001.pdf



BRITISH DEER FARMERS ASSOCIATION

OCTOBER 1994

Dear Mr Elmhirst,

CREUTZFELDT-JAKOB DISEASE (CJD) SURVEILLANCE UNIT REPORT

Thank you for your recent letter concerning the publication of the third annual report from the CJD Surveillance Unit. I am sorry that you are dissatisfied with the way in which this report was published.

The Surveillance Unit is completely independent outside body and the Department of Health is committed to publishing their reports as soon as they become available. In the circumstances it is not the practice to circulate the report for comment since the findings of the report would not be amended. In future we can ensure that the British Deer Farmers Association receives a copy of the report in advance of publication.

snip...

The statistical results regarding the consumption of venison was put into perspective in the body of the report and was NOT MENTIONED AT ALL IN THE PRESS RELEASE. Media attention regarding this report was low key but gave a realistic presentation of the statistical findings of the Unit. This approach to publication was successful in that consumption of VENISON was highlighted only by the media i.e. in the News at one television programme. 

I believe that a further statement about the report, or indeed statistical links between CJD and consumption of Venison, would increase, and quite possibly GIVE DAMAGING CREDENCE, to the whole issue. From the low key media reports of which I am aware it seems unlikely that venison consumption will suffer adversely, if at all.

http://www.bseinquiry.gov.uk/files/yb/1994/10/00003001.pdf



see buttered and watered down report here that caters to industry instead of human safety...TSS



http://www.bseinquiry.gov.uk/files/yb/1994/10/00004001.pdf


:SHOCKED: 




kind regards,
terry


----------



## terry

CHRONIC WASTING DISEASE, CERVIDS - CANADA (04): (SASKATCHEWAN, NOVA SCOTIA)
***************************************************************************
A ProMED-mail post
<http://www.promedmail.org>
ProMED-mail, a program of the
International Society for Infectious Diseases
<http://www.isid.org>

[1] Saskatchewan
[2] Nova Scotia: new regulation

******
[1] Saskatchewan
Date: Fri 26 Oct 2007
Source: The Leader-Post [edited]
<http://www.canada.com/reginaleaderpost/news/business_agriculture/story.html?id=1292d2c0-a048-4d0e-90ad-9eb532fb4c79>


The Canadian Food Inspection Agency (CFIA) has confirmed animals in a 
white-tail deer herd and 2 elk hunt operations in Saskatchewan have 
tested positive for chronic wasting disease (CWD).

As a result, the CFIA has quarantined a white-tail deer herd and an 
elk hunt operation in the Prince Albert area along with an elk hunt 
farm in the Moose Jaw area, an agency spokeswoman said.

The most recent case was confirmed Tuesday [22 Oct 2007] in a farmed 
elk herd in the Prince Albert area. However, the agency spokeswoman 
said the quarantine would likely have been imposed while awaiting the 
test results. Saskatchewan's 1st suspected case of CWD this year 
[2007] was diagnosed earlier in the month [October 2007].

Chronic wasting disease is a progressive, fatal disease of the 
nervous system of cervids such as mule deer, white-tailed deer and 
elk. Black-tail deer and moose have also become infected naturally, 
according to the CFIA website 
(<http://www.inspection.gc.ca/english/anima/heasan/disemala/cwdmdc/cwdmdce.shtml>.)
The CFIA is also tracing the movement of animals on and off the 
premises, the agency spokeswoman said, noting at this time no herds 
have been culled.

The findings of CWD is not unexpected, she said. There have been 
periodic findings of the disease in the deer and elk population in 
the province over the last 10 years.

--
Communicated by:
Terry S. Singeltary Sr.
<[email protected]>

[For a general map of the region please see the HealthMap/ProMED-mail 
interactive map at
<http://healthmap.org/promed?v=55.4,-101.9,4>

The opening paragraph indicates a deer herd but the rest of the 
article does not mention it. It is likely a farmed herd as 
quarantining a wild herd would have a number of difficulties 
associated with it. The article does not indicate if the deer herd is 
in the same vicinity as the elk herd. It is implied but not stated 
that it is. The website does not list either of these 2 herds. - Mod.TG]

******
[2] Nova Scotia: new regulation
Date: Fri 26 Oct 2007
Source: The Chronicle Herald (Nova Scotia) [edited]
<http://thechronicleherald.ca/NovaScotia/974623.html>


Deer hunters are no longer allowed to use bottled deer urine to 
attract the animals during hunting season in Nova Scotia.

The 5-week deer hunting season opens today [Fri 26 Oct 2007] with 
more than 70 000 hunters eligible to take part.

A new regulation this year [2007] states that while in a wildlife 
habitat, no person may possess or use a product that contains any 
body part or fluid of a member of the deer family, says a Natural 
Resources Department news release.

The rule is designed to prevent the introduction of the deadly 
chronic wasting disease found in some deer populations in Western 
Canada and the United States, the release said.

Many hunters have long relied on rags or undergrowth saturated with 
bottled deer urine and placed strategically throughout deer habitat 
as an attractant.

This year [2007], hunters must rely on their own cunning and perhaps 
a few well-placed apples and carrots.

The season runs until 1 Dec 2007, excluding Sundays, and hunters may 
bag one deer.

With the exception of 5750 people who, during a phone-in lottery, 
successfully won the option of hunting an antlerless deer, only fully 
antlered deer may be harvested.

Many hunters also donated some or all of their kill to Nova Scotia's 
food banks last year [2006] through the Hunters Help the Hungry program.

Again this season, hunters may bring their deer to one of 17 
participating meat-cutters throughout the province to donate, the release said.

--
Communicated by:
ProMED-mail
<[email protected]>

[Indeed there is limited evidence that suggests that bottled deer 
urine may be a method of spreading CWD. The urine is bottled from 
different sources and can come from regions that have CWD.

A map of the Nova Scotia region may be seen at
<http://healthmap.org/promed?v=55.4,-101.9,4>. - Mod.TG]

[see also:
Chronic wasting disease, cervids - USA (WV) 20070513.1525
Chronic wasting disease, cervids - USA: 2006 summary 20070330.1091
Chronic wasting disease, cervids - Canada (03) (AB, SK) 20070117.0227
Chronic wasting disease, cervids - Canada: (02) (SK) 20070112.0139
Chronic wasting disease, cervids - Canada: (AB) 20070105.0051
2006
----
Chronic wasting disease, cervids - USA (WY) (02) 20061230.3653
Chronic wasting disease, cervids - USA (WV, IL) 20061228.3644
Chronic wasting disease, cervids - USA (CO): moose 20061110.3229
Chronic wasting disease, cervids - USA (WY) 20061013.29351
Chronic wasting disease, cervids - USA (SD) 20060616.1669
Chronic wasting disease, cervids - USA (WV) 20060430.1248
Chronic wasting disease, cervid - USA (MN) 20060316.0825
Chronic wasting disease, cervids - Canada (AB) 20060224.0604
Chronic wasting disease, cervids - USA (KS) 20060124.0237
Chronic wasting disease Update 2006: USA (IL) 20060113.0119]
...................................tg/mj/dk

*##########################################################*
************************************************************
ProMED-mail makes every effort to verify the reports that
are posted, but the accuracy and completeness of the
information, and of any statements or opinions based
thereon, are not guaranteed. The reader assumes all risks in
using information posted or archived by ProMED-mail. ISID
and its associated service providers shall not be held
responsible for errors or omissions or held liable for any
damages incurred as a result of use or reliance upon posted
or archived material.
************************************************************
Become a ProMED-mail Premium Subscriber at
<http://www.isid.org/ProMEDMail_Premium.shtml>
************************************************************
Visit ProMED-mail's web site at <http://www.promedmail.org>.
Send all items for posting to: [email protected]
(NOT to an individual moderator). If you do not give your
full name and affiliation, it may not be posted. Send
commands to subscribe/unsubscribe, get archives, help,
etc. to: [email protected]. For assistance from a
human being send mail to: [email protected].
############################################################
############################################################




Docket Management Docket: 02N-0273 - Substances Prohibited From ... - 3 visits - Oct 5Mr. Singeltary is correct that Dr. Detwiler asked participants to use the ..... what about those 'deer scents' of 100% urine', and the prion that is found ...



http://www.fda.gov/ohrms/dockets/dailys/03/Jan03/012403/8004be07.html


Docket Management Docket: 02N-0273 - Substances Prohibited From ... - 3 visits - Oct 5Mr. Singeltary is correct that Dr. Detwiler asked participants to use the ..... what about those 'deer scents' of 100% urine', and the prion that is found ...

http://www.fda.gov/ohrms/dockets/dailys/03/Jan03/012403/8004be07.html





Coincident Scrapie Infection and

Nephritis Lead to Urinary

Prion Excretion

Harald Seeger,1* Mathias Heikenwalder,1* Nicolas Zeller,1

Jan Kranich,1 Petra Schwarz,1 Ariana Gaspert,2 Burkhardt Seifert,3

Gino Miele,1 Adriano Aguzzi1.

Prion infectivity is typically restricted to the central nervous and lymphatic

systems of infected hosts, but chronic inflammation can expand the distribution of

prions. We tested whether chronic inflammatory kidney disorders would trigger

excretion of prion infectivity into urine. Urinary proteins from scrapie-infected

mice with lymphocytic nephritis induced scrapie upon inoculation into noninfected

indicatormice. Prionuria was found in presymptomatic scrapie-infected and in sick

mice, whereas neither prionuria nor urinary PrPSc was detectable in prion-infected

wild-type or PrPC-overexpressing mice, or in nephritic mice inoculated with

noninfectious brain. Thus, urine may provide a vector for horizontal prion transmission,

and inflammation of excretory organs may influence prion spread.



snip...



How do prions enter the urine? Upon extrarenal

replication, blood-borne prions may be

excreted by a defective filtration apparatus.

Alternatively, prions may be produced locally

and excreted during leukocyturia. Although

prionemia occurs in many paradigms of

peripheral prion pathogenesis (15, 16), the

latter hypothesis appears more likely, because

prionuria was invariably associated with local

prion replication within kidneys.

Urine from one CJD patient was reported to

elicit prion disease in mice (17, 18), but not in

primates (19). Perhaps unrecognized nephritic

conditions may underlie these discrepant

observations. Inflammation-associated prionuria

may also contribute to horizontal transmission

among sheep, deer, and elk, whose high efficiency

of lateral transmission is not understood.

References and Notes



snip...end...TSS



14 OCTOBER 2005 VOL 310 SCIENCE www.sciencemag.orgtss 


http://www.ngpc.state.ne.us/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=12;t=000475


http://www.ngpc.state.ne.us/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=print_topic;f=12;t=000475


http://www.biggamehunt.net/forums/a...er-scents-banned-due-to-cwd-transmission.html


http://www.biggamehunt.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=7603


http://www.michiganbear.com/forum/showthread.php?t=183116


http://list.uvm.edu/cgi-bin/wa?A2=ind0610A&L=SAFETY&P=7982


http://lists.ifas.ufl.edu/cgi-bin/wa.exe?A2=ind0705&L=sanet-mg&D=1&F=P&T=0&P=14397


http://lists.ifas.ufl.edu/cgi-bin/wa.exe?A2=ind0704&L=sanet-mg&P=16289



Monitoring the occurrence of emerging forms of Creutzfeldt-Jakob disease in
the United States


http://cjdusa.blogspot.com/


i am reminded of a few things deep throat (high ranking official at usda)
told me years ago;


==========================================


The most frightening thing I have read all day is the
report of Gambetti's finding of a new strain of
sporadic cjd in young people.........Dear God,


https://www.blogger.com/comment.g?blogID=7842737484277562285&postID=5759550357128128100



BSE BASE MAD COW TESTING TEXAS, USA, AND CANADA, A REVIEW OF SORTS


http://madcowtesting.blogspot.com/


MADCOW USDA the untold story

http://madcowusda.blogspot.com/



MADCOW USDA the untold story continued

https://www.blogger.com/comment.g?blogID=6472149427883113751&postID=4829467681293855400



USA NOR-98 SCRAPIE UPDATE AUGUST 31, 2007 RISES TO 5 DOCUMENTED CASES


http://nor-98.blogspot.com/


Government Accountability Project




https://www.blogger.com/comment.g?blogID=3995372399492420922&postID=295754279213239559





Transmissible Mink Encephalopathy TME

http://transmissible-mink-encephalopathy.blogspot.com/



TME hyper/drowsy, INTER-SPECIES TRANSMISSION CWD and strain
properties



https://www.blogger.com/comment.g?blogID=37955408&postID=116577315153980667


USA NVCJD BLOOD RECALLS ONLY ;


http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=CJD+BLOOD+RECALLS+TSS&btnG=Search


vCJD case study highlights blood transfusion risk


http://vcjdblood.blogspot.com/


CREUTZFELDT JAKOB DISEASE MAD COW BASE, CWD, SCRAPIE UPDATE OCT 2007


http://cjdmadcowbaseoct2007.blogspot.com/


TSEAC MEETINGS


http://tseac.blogspot.com/


MRSA

http://staphmrsa.blogspot.com/



ABSTRACTS SPORADIC CJD AND H BASE MAD COW ALABAMA AND TEXAS SEPTEMBER 2007

Date: Mon, 24 Sep 2007 21:31:55 -0500



I suggest that you all read the data out about h-BASE and sporadic CJD, GSS,
blood, and some of the other abstracts from the PRION2007. ...



http://lists.ifas.ufl.edu/cgi-bin/wa.exe?A2=ind0709&L=sanet-mg&T=0&F=&S=&P=19744





*** PLEASE READ AND UNDERSTAND THE RAMIFICATIONS OF THIS !!! THE PRICE OF
POKER INDEED GOES UP. ...TSS

USA BASE CASE, (ATYPICAL BSE), AND OR TSE (whatever they are calling it
today), please note that both the ALABAMA COW, AND THE TEXAS COW, both were
''H-TYPE'', personal communication Detwiler et al Wednesday, August 22, 2007
11:52 PM. ...TSS



http://lists.ifas.ufl.edu/cgi-bin/wa.exe?A2=ind0708&L=sanet-mg&T=0&P=19779



From: "Terry S. Singeltary Sr."
Subject: CWD UPDATE 88 AUGUST 31, 2007


http://lists.ifas.ufl.edu/cgi-bin/wa.exe?A2=ind0709&L=sanet-mg&T=0&P=450




PLEASE NOTE IN USA CJD UPDATE AS AT JUNE 2007, please note steady increase
in ''TYPE UNKNOWN''. ...TSS


1 Acquired in the United Kingdom; 2 Acquired in Saudi Arabia; 3 Includes 17
inconclusive and 9 pending (1 from 2006, 8
from 2007); 4 Includes 17 non-vCJD type unknown (2 from 1996, 2 from 1997, 1
from 2001, 1 from 2003, 4 from 2004, 3
from 2005, 4 from 2006) and 36 type pending (2 from 2005, 8 from 2006,

*** 26 from 2007)



http://www.cjdsurveillance.com/pdf/case-table.pdf




TSS


----------

